# ERCP Coding



## bbeatty (Apr 21, 2010)

When the Dr does a balloon sweep for stones, is this coded with 43271 (balloon dilatation) or just 43264 (removal of calculi)?  Also, if he does the balloon sweep but no stones are found, can I still bill this since he attempted? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## coachlang3 (Apr 21, 2010)

43264, if stones are found and removed, otherwise 43271

according tothe AAPC Specialty Study Guide Gastroenterology 2007 pg 76:

"During an ERCP, your gastrenterologist extracts 4 stones from the pt's pancreatic duct using a basket technique.
......

The basket technique.....

To report this procedure you should use 43264.  You should submit a single unit of 43264, regardless of the number of calculi the physician extracts.  And you would stick with this code if the gastroenterologists uses a balloon to remove stoes rather than a basket.

Warning: You might be tempted to report 43271 in addition to 43264, but you shouldn't because there's no ductal dilation when the physician removes calculi, even if she uses a balloon during the procedure."

Now I have all kinds of other books for gastro and I don't see anything like this anywhere else, but I also don't see anything that would negate the previous statement either.


----------

